# Temporary Joint Questions



## random213 (May 1, 2012)

I am currently making plans for a miniture golf set and the current idea is to make it customizable so the player can lay out each 4' square either to the side or in front of the previous piece. After the panels are laid out the user would then be able to place 2x4's to frame the edges that are not used. 

The problem comes with these framing pieces I need to be able to join them together to the point where they wont give while playing however when it comes time to change the design they are removable. My first thought was some form of dovetail joint but was unsure about, one how strong the hold will be when placed together in the same direction, and, two what way to design the joint for a 90 degree turn and allow it to be temporary. 

*** Edit ***
Adding image of something similar I have in mind and a potential path that the player could build: http://imgur.com/a/y0i1Q#T5eb0

I am on a bit of a time crunch so I wanted to get some ideas now, I will put images of the plans once I have them closer to completion.

Thank you in advance for any advice you could give.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you would tell us what is "a miniature golf set" it would make it easier to visualize what you are trying to build.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You might be able to use this reusable joint called a wedged/tusk tenon.









 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> If you would tell us what is "a miniature golf set" it would make it easier to visualize what you are trying to build.
> 
> George


 +1 Need more info


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*so it's a "modular" design?*

With 2" x 4" framed rectangles that can be joined together to from various layouts? 

Ideally you'd like to connect the panels from the top rather than underneath which would not be accessible?

The fasteners would be better if they didn't show or stick up to get in the way?

How thick is the top surface and how deep are frames and have you made them yet?

Do you have a photo if you have indeed made some?

Will the top surface be covered by "astro turf" or some other covering?

Will the playing surface need to be continuous from one rectangle to the other or can there be a smooth seam or obstruction?

Those answers would be a big help in giving any advice. :yes:


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

If I'm imagining correctly what you're trying to describe, I think a box joint with a pin through it may work for you. Let me try to draw a picture. See attached picture for side and top view. I would drop a nail in from the top to hold it together.


----------



## fixrite (Dec 1, 2010)

I would do a simple lap joint with a peg holding them togeather.


----------

